# Western Montana Retriever Club



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Qualifying fourth series (9 dogs) -

1,2,6,7,8,9,10,14,16


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qualifying Results:

1st - George - Sealock
2nd - Crash - Kemp
3rd - Razz - Norton/Fangsrud
4th - Dart - Myers
RJ - Wyatt - Furlano
JAM's: 1,2,6,14


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to Open second series (57 dogs) -

1,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,23,25,26,27,29,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,43,44,46,49,50,52,53,56,57,58,59,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70,73,74,75


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Dart and Judy!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Unofficial callbacks to Open second series:

57 dogs back, starting #56

1,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,23,25,26,27,29,30,31,32,34,35,
36,37,38,39,40,41,43,44,46,49,50,52,53,56,57,58,59,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70,73,74,75


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Carol and George!!!!

rita


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Sharon and Russ, Thanks for posting the callbacks--it makes us (at least most!) sleep a little better tonight.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Great job Carol. Way to go Judy.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to Open third series (23 dogs) -

5,7,8,9,12,15,20,23,34,36,41,43,44,50,56,57,59,62,63,64,65,73,74

Judges have decided to call it for today. The Open will start at 7:30 tomorrow morning.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

*Wmrc*

Open starts at 7:30am where? third series starting dog? Thank you.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

lanse brown said:


> Open starts at 7:30am where? third series starting dog? Thank you.


It will be further down the road into the property running from the far side of the pond. 73 starts.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to second series Amateur (27 dogs) -

5,7,9,10,11,12,16,18,19,20,21,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,37,46,49,50,51,53,55,56,57


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Any derby results??


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Callbacks to 3rd series in the Amateur (22 dogs):

5,7,9,10,11,16,18,19,20,21,24,26,28,29,30,31,37,49,51,53,56,57

Third series will be at the south gate (the gate on Cornelius closest to Round Butte Rd.). The starting dog will be dog #24.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Good luck Judy!


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Good luck to Judy and Trek! Dig in!


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Derby Results
1# Justin Time Miranda-makes derby list/ Kiernan
2# Silver Tip Secret Weapon/ Erhardt
3# Fishtrap Kate/ Fangsrud
4# Justin Time Haylee's Lucky Penny/ Kiernan
RJ Heads Up We have lift off/ Nelson/Morrison
Jams- Piper/ Erhardt
Jams - Thor Reitz


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulation to Tom and Jean! This puts "Lazer" on the Derby List at 14 Months!:


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to fourth series Open (13 dogs) -

7,8,12,15,23,41,50,56,62,63,64,65,73

Dog 15 starts.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to 4th series:

5,7,10,11,18,19,20,21,26,28,29,30,31,49,51,53,57

17 dogs. Starts with #10.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Open results -

1st Buddy - Brown/Fangsrud (qualifies for National Open with back to back wins in two weekends)
2nd Billy Ray - Christie
3rd George - Fruehling
4th Tucker - Fruehling
RJ Rosie - Woodyard/Erhardt
J Nora - Brown
Ann - Neeley/Fangsrud
Cruise - Taylor
Kid - Howard
Carson - Wheeler/Erhardt


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur results -

1st Tucker - Fruehling (qualifies for National Amateur)
2nd Logan - Miller
3rd Ruger - Calvert (qualifies for National Amateur and new AFC!)
4th Stella - Sealock
RJ Rosie - Woodyard
J Odin - Fangsrud
Tebow - Nelson
Delta - Calvert


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Seaside Logan's Run and Don Miller on the AM 2nd and Carol Sealock on her Am 4th with FC-AFC Sealock's Seaside Stella!

We are very proud of you both!

rita


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Amateur results -
> 
> 1st Tucker - Fruehling (qualifies for National Amateur)
> 2nd Logan - Miller
> ...


Congratulations to Ruger, Delta and the Calverts on a great weekend!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Open results -
> 
> 1st Buddy - Brown/Fangsrud (qualifies for National Open with back to back wins in two weekends)
> 2nd Billy Ray - Christie
> ...


Buddy is the coolest dog and he has really flourished with Eric. Buddy is a sweet old 10-11 year old black lab who Eric has taken a shine to. He is owned by our own wonderful Glenda Brown who has had to stay home with her husband this last year. Buddy gets lots of extra attention from Eric and the whole training group, I'm happy to see it pay off with results at the trials. Buddy is a happy dog.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

John --- what a kind and wonderful thing to write. You have me tearing up. Bud is everything John says and more. Eric is my hero for being so good to The Bud and always believing in him. I really miss him, but know he is doing what he loves with a trainer that loves him like I do.

Glenda


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

John Robinson said:


> Buddy is the coolest dog and he has really flourished with Eric. Buddy is a sweet old 10-11 year old black lab who Eric has taken a shine to. He is owned by our own wonderful Glenda Brown who has had to stay home with her husband this last year. Buddy gets lots of extra attention from Eric and the whole training group, I'm happy to see it pay off with results at the trials. Buddy is a happy dog.


Well that absolutely makes my month. Truly, reading this makes me tear up cause I'm so happy for Mrs. Glenda and Buddy and Eric (every trainer needs a Buddy). I just don't have the words...so glad to see great things happening for Mrs. Glenda. After all the sacrifices she's made she deserves it a bazillion times over.


----------

